# Editing Problems



## BreezyCooking (Aug 20, 2007)

I just posted on the Chicken/Turkey Meatball thread & wanted to go back & correct a spelling error.  

When I clicked on "Edit", the only option I was given was whether or not to "Delete" or "Not Delete" the post.  Went back & tried it several times & that's still the only option I'm given.

Ideas?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 20, 2007)

Breezy, was it your post where you said you hoped to "out some of the salt?"

If that was it, I just went in and changed "sauce" to "salt."  I didn't get the same message you did, so not sure what happened when you tried.  Maybe the system has gremlins.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 20, 2007)

Yup, Katie - that was it!!!

Thanks for fixing it for me.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2007)

The edit function is different now.  After clicking on edit you see the delete screen and if you scroll down on that screen, you get the edit window.


----------

